# Problème de démarrage



## angelangel (19 Juin 2008)

Salut, je viens de recevoir mon mac book pro hier. ça marchait nickel. Et là, quand je le redémarre, la pomme reste bloquée. j'ai essayé toutes les solutions qu'il y a dans le petit livre, mais rien ne marche. aidez moi SVP!


----------



## keyser-soze (20 Juin 2008)

quand tu demarre laisse appuyer sur alt et selectionne l'os mac

bonne chance


----------



## anneee (20 Juin 2008)

angelangel a dit:


> Salut, je viens de recevoir mon mac book pro hier. ça marchait nickel. Et là, quand je le redémarre, la pomme reste bloquée. j'ai essayé toutes les solutions qu'il y a dans le petit livre, mais rien ne marche. aidez moi SVP!



tu reçois une machine qui ne fonctionne pas correctement: tu contactes le sav et tu essaies de négocier un échange (plus rapide qu'une réparation)

au fait bienvenue sur macgé et courage


----------



## Macuserman (20 Juin 2008)

Refurbished le Mac ?

Autrement, bravo pour le Switch...et bienvenue sur MaGé !


----------



## genia (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème...et je ne sais pas comment puis-je le resoudre.J'ai mon Mac depuis 3 mois et cela m'est jamais arrivé.merci de me donner un conseil svp, je pense d'aller au SAV également mais peut être je peux résoudre le pbm avant. Merci par avance


----------



## anneee (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

il ne démarre pas du tout, ou il bloque à un certain moment, si oui à quel moment, enfin bref, décris un peu mieux ton soucis.


----------



## PEPE7621 (22 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir et merci d' avance a ceux qui vont me répondre. Voici mon problème. J ai acheté un MacBook unibody d' occasion il y a deux semaines. Lorsque je l ai reçu tout allé bien et depuis qlq jours ce dernier s allume, fait une petite musique et la pomme apparaît, puis plus rien ou plutôt un petit sablier rond qui tourne mais en vain. Alors dites moi si ce problème peut de résoudre et comment. Cordialement


----------



## Rémi M (22 Juin 2010)

As tu essayé de booter avec le DVD ?


----------



## luna07 (19 Janvier 2011)

bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre également un probleme au demarrage...
mon macbook à 3 ans et je n'en suis pas au premier ennuis !!
mais celui là je ne l'ai jamais vu !
je l'allume la pomme apparait avec en dessous une ligne qui se charge et c'est tres long...entre 5 et 10 minutes, ensuite tout est normal.
je m'inquiete un peu d'un plantage couteux, j'ai donc deja tout sauvegardé sur Disque dur.
Avez vous deja eu ce cas ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## smake789 (17 Janvier 2012)

luna07 a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je rencontre également un probleme au demarrage...
> mon macbook à 3 ans et je n'en suis pas au premier ennuis !!
> ...



Bonjour,

Ne t'ienquiete pas ce surement pas très grave ! 
Si une barre de chargement apparait lorsque ton mac démarre après la pomme, cela indique que ton mac est en mode restauration et que donc ton système à un problème !

 Rien de grave en soit, est ce que tu peux me dire la version de ton système et l'année de ta machine (quel année tu la acheter).

Je vais t'indiqué la marche à suivre pour réparé ton mac tout seul comme un grand !!

--------------------------

Pour le problème de lenteur un peux plus haut dans le sujet pareil réinstalle ton système cela devrait résoudre le problème ! Indique moi l'année de ta machine et son système livré avec !

A très bientôt !


----------



## C@cTuS (17 Janvier 2012)

LOL  , tu reponds à un message d' il y a 1 AN  !!!  mieux vaut tard que jamais , mais j espère pour cette personne qu elle a résolu son problème , depuis le temps !


----------



## smake789 (18 Janvier 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> LOL  , tu reponds à un message d' il y a 1 AN  !!!  mieux vaut tard que jamais , mais j espère pour cette personne qu elle a résolu son problème , depuis le temps !



LOOOOL j'avais pas vu !! sa faisais longtemps j'était pas revenu sur le forum ! pour te dire j'en ai refait un compte tellement je me souviens plus des logs ! merci pour la remarque !

Have Fun !


----------



## mumu29 (19 Janvier 2012)

bonsoir
j'ai un MBP 13' acheté en juillet 2011 et ayant servi 3 fois 
depuis ce we idem au dessus ecran gris et pomme 
appel au SAV , 2 procedures echec

en lisant forum j'ai inseré le DVD , toujours la pomme et DVD coincé 

que faire? merci de vos conseils


----------



## C@cTuS (20 Janvier 2012)

Tu as inséré le dvd mais tu as appuyé sur la touche "C" pour démarrer dessus ?
rallume le et maintiens la touche deja pour voir , il devrait mettre 1 à 3 minutes pour démarrer dessus .


----------



## arnaud.s (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un gros problème. Après avoir allumer le mac, j'ai une barre qui s'affiche (qui ne charge pas), puis le sablier rond qui ne s'arrête pas de tourner. 
Je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire, et je ne m'y connais pas trop bien. 
Si on pouvait m'expliquer en détails ce qu'il faudrait faire ça serait chouette. 

P.S : J'avais pris 3 ans de garantie, je crois que la date n'a pas encore expiré, peut-être serait-il bon que j'en profite. 
Mais j'aimerais quand même résoudre se problème.  

merci


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2014)

arnaud.s a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un gros problème. Après avoir allumer le mac, j'ai une barre qui s'affiche (qui ne charge pas), puis le sablier rond qui ne s'arrête pas de tourner.
> Je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire, et je ne m'y connais pas trop bien.
> Si on pouvait m'expliquer en détails ce qu'il faudrait faire ça serait chouette.
> ...


lire et  appliquer ca
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2570?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## edd72 (26 Juillet 2014)

Euh, Emile Nisan a répondu à un post datant... d'aout 2012...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Euh, Emile Nisan a répondu à un post datant... d'aout 2012...




ceci dit cette résurrection- que sur macg on surnomme parfois travail d'archéologie-  c'est un bel effort pour aider.
Il y a tant de nouveaux inscrits qui ne viennent que pour demander de l'aide  et en plus  souvent sans chercher des sujets existants


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juillet 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Euh, Emile Nisan a répondu à un post datant... d'aout 2012...


Vu la signature du posteur (1 post /1 signature pub), on va dire que c'est de la publicité déguisée. D'ou l'effacement de son message.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2014)

Ah zut, du coup c'est beaucoup moins glorieux

 (et  je zappe les signatures, donc pas vu le "publi reportage" masqué)


----------



## toto333 (24 Novembre 2014)

Moi j'ai un problème similaire, en plus chiant, impossible d'installer un os 
(d'ailleurs si vous voulez m'aider... http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/impossible-dinstaller-mac-os-help-1256855.html#post12809942)


----------

